# Hardened malloc() for FreeBSD



## vulpine (Nov 5, 2022)

Is there a security oriented memory allocator for FreeBSD like GrapheneOS/Linux's Hardened_malloc library https://github.com/GrapheneOS/hardened_malloc or OpenBSD's Otto-malloc https://man.openbsd.org/malloc.3 where you can enable additional checks? I'd like to do additional hardening on some of my servers where I'm concerned about memory based zero-days based on things using historically difficult to implement perfectly libraries like libexpat.


----------

